# The best baking powder for baking



## pinkaholic (Feb 13, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me what is the best brand for baking powder?  I forgot what's the brand name...

Thank you.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 13, 2009)

I like and use Rumford brand.....


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 13, 2009)

I use Calumet baking powder.  I believe Kraft makes it.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 13, 2009)

Clabber Girl is another common brand.  All are fine.  The most important thing with baking powder is freshness.  I buy mine in small quantities and use it up or throw it out every 4 to 6 months (regardless of the expiration date on the container).


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think the brand is very important.  Look for double acting baking powder.  More important is the expiration date.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with Andy. I've used all the brands mentioned with good success. Just check the expiation date on the bottom of the can. Also, if you don't bake often, buy the small cans -- you may go through more cans, but you'll always have fresh baking powder. And, BTW, freshness does matter -- I understand from people who have used past-date baking powder that it simply doesn't work.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 13, 2009)

The "sell by" dates on the containers refer to unopened containers.  If you live in a humid climate as I do, forget the sell by date.  Once it's open, it will only maintain peak freshness for 4 to 6 months, even though it may still be in date.  Baking powder is cheap.  Buy in small quantities and replace it regularly.  I advise the same with dry herbs and spices.  I buy most in small celophane packages (Badia) and replace them frequently, often with every use.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 13, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> I don't think the brand is very important.  Look for double acting baking powder.  More important is the expiration date.


Yes, expiration date is important, but just because the product is within the date, it doesn't mean it's fresh.  Someone posted this test, I don't remember who, but I found it on the internet.  

Before using baking powder to test for freshness, do the following:
Put 1 teaspoon in half a glass of hot water. If fresh, it will actively bubble in the water.

This means, you can check even "expired" baking powder for freshness.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 13, 2009)

FincaPerlitas said:


> The "sell by" dates on the containers refer to unopened containers.  If you live in a humid climate as I do, forget the sell by date.  Once it's open, it will only maintain peak freshness for 4 to 6 months, even though it may still be in date....


Very good point. BTW, it applies to all expiration dates (a.k.a. "pull dates").


----------



## Leolady (Feb 13, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> I like and use Rumford brand.....


 
Me too!  Clabber girl and Calumet leave a funny aftertaste and give me indigestion.


----------



## TheMusicalFruit (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm a Hoosier so I have to say Clabber Girl... (it's produced and HQ'd over in Terre Haute)


----------



## toni1948 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use Rumford because it doesn't have the aluminum aftertaste.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 13, 2009)

We only have Clabber and the store generic brand at the stores I've gone to around here.  I do find we are often limited in selection around here.


----------



## pinkaholic (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you all.....

Happy Valentine's day!


----------

